# enable open relay on sendmail



## lamany1977 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I have FreeBSD 8.2 and Sendmail on it. Send/receive locally work fine, but to a public domain the problem is on relay. I've solved this problem by using the file RELAY-DOMAINS but I'm bored having to enter the hostname again if it is not listed in my RELAY-DOMAINS file. I want to make my server as an open relay How do I configure Sendmail? I'll try ACCESS with


```
*.* RELAY
```

but it does not work. Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want your ISP to kick you off the internet then by all means set up an open relay.

You do realize that open relays like yours are the reason we all get huge amounts of spam?


----------



## lamany1977 (Jun 20, 2011)

*open relay*

I meant open relay for my LAN. Client sends to Sendmail on the local server, then the local server fowards to the ISP. And does Sendmail support carbon copy (cc)?


----------



## adri (Jun 20, 2011)

lamany1977 said:
			
		

> i meant.....open relay for my LAN...client send to sendmail local server...then local server foward to isp...,
> and does sendmail suport for copy carbon (cc) ?



Put something like this in /etc/mail/access:


```
connect:192.168.0       RELAY
```

then type *make* in the /etc/mail directory.

This will allow all clients with an IP address of 192.168.0.xxx to relay.

Adri.


----------

